
Why robots will soon be picking soft fruits and salad - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/04/business/robot-farmers/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_Vegebot is the first robot that can identify and harvest iceberg lettuce —
bringing hope to farmers that one of the most demanding crops for human
pickers could finally be automated._

